# ST 324P ready for pick up!



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

really


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Awesome stuffin it in the Vdub!!
Definitely but local. I love the small mom and pop shops.
Take care of them and they take care of you for sure. 
Not box stores just want the money then no after care.
You will love that machine.
Nice weather there by the way! 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

congrats!

great pic too


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Bend Oregon! I'm familiar with your neck-o-the-woods but only from the sky.
I recently watched 28 hours of helicopter flight training videos right on top of Bend Airfield
They are really great .. kinda like the DonyBoy videos are
I came real close to moving there for a month to try to see if I could get a Rotor rating but that British instructor has left... he's very good.
Fast forward and see if you recognize your house somewhere in this video
They always turn at the sewage works ;-)


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey SnowCat --

Thanks for sharing the bus pictures. It's been a long while since I used to haul my Yamaha roadrace bikes in the back of my older '63, fairing tucked under my right arm as I herded that thing to weekend races. Mine was definitely not in the collectible condition yours is.

Weather here is teasing us now with daytime 70's. I need to dash over the mountains in the rain tomorrow, hoping it isn't snow yet at elevation. Fingers crossed.

Meanwhile, a 80-ish neighbor came by to tell me has has a new snowblower in a crate in the garage. Looks like a single-stage by the size of the box. I gave him the "buy local" lecture, but too late I guess. He's not a tool guy so this may get interesting. I'll get him put together and set up, then we'll see how it goes this first season. I think he was watching how much fun I was having in our banner snow last winter, and figured he deserves a share. I didn't look at the box yet... maybe it's on of those electric snow-flingers... I'll find out Saturday.

Enjoy the new toy!


----------

